# Battlefield 2 Black Stop Signs Flicker Everywhere!



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

OK first things first, I am very computer savvy, I know what I am doing so don't be afraid to go into detail. 

I have tried different drivers
Different game settings
Different maps
Different RAM, CPU + PSU
Checking heat, which is cool

But nothing can solve the following problem:

I have black, stop sign shape blotches that flicker on and off all over the mountains and terrain, when the character stops dead, the stop signs stop flickering, when I move... even marginally... they flicker (basically after each mouse movement).

The stop signs are still there when I stop.

If anyone can solve my problem I would really appreciate it!

Mikey.

Specs:

3.6GHz Processor with HT
2gb of DDR PC3200 RAM
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Bump? ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is this the only game you have that does this?have you tried the most obvious thing yet reinstalling the game?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes sorry.  I have reinstalled the game but to no avail, could this be a power supply problem? I do have a 12v error on SpeedFan... the different PSU I tried could of been worse than the one I am using?

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what are the voltage readings in the bios?sometimes those programs dont read correctly.on speedfan my 12v reads impossibly low my computer wouldnt even function if it were that low.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

My BIOS is the Phoenix Award BIOS, it does not show voltages or temperatures, this is a picture of the main screen of my BIOS:










Mikey.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it should show them under pc health status.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

That's very strange, that picture I took from the internet, my PC doesn't have PC Health Status or Frequency/Voltage Control... it has everything else though...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did your msi board come with a utility that will read it?i know my gigabyte board has one called easy tune,and on an asus board its called asus pc probe.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

pharoah said:


> did your msi board come with a utility that will read it?i know my gigabyte board has one called easy tune,and on an asus board its called asus pc probe.


I bought a £50 computer and upgraded it so in short... no, sorry. :sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have a multimeter,and know how to use it.if so we could set aside these voltage readings quiclkly.

also is this the most graphics intensive game you play?if its not we can set aside hardware problems most likely.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

pharoah said:


> do you have a multimeter,and know how to use it.if so we could set aside these voltage readings quiclkly.
> 
> also is this the most graphics intensive game you play?if its not we can set aside hardware problems most likely.


No I have never used a multimeter...

No it's not, I play Test Drive Unlimited with no artifacts...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok if you are playing higher end games with no problems.we can most likely rule out hardware.what drivers are you using with that gtx?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

pharoah said:


> ok if you are playing higher end games with no problems.we can most likely rule out hardware.what drivers are you using with that gtx?


I've tried them all mate... I have tried the latest, oldest, 3DGuru ones and even the ones that are made to stop BF2 artifacting!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

take a look kinda interesting read.

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=38579


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Interesting, I have the same problem as that... identical artifacts.

Except different detail settings, resolutions and refresh rates don't solve it.

I am squint for money so is it the power supply?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i really cant say for certain.what is speedfan reading the voltage as?you just said an error do you mean no reading?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Here:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

from that id be almost willing to say its the power supply.its reading almost 13v which is way out of spec.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

To be honest I did skimp on it.  £30 after rebate...

This should be made a sticky to show my stupidity.


----------



## gfhtattoo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same thing black texters showing up
Specs
e8400 oc 4ghz @ 446X9 
patriot 9200 ddr2 @ 4-4-4-10 timings t2
ati 4850 stock but fan @ 75 % all the time day one min 1 
driver are 8.9 beta ati tray tools 
abit ip35pro bios 17


anywoot I turned off adaptive anti-aliasing, seems to be fixed for me right now  . I know i got a ati card and u got geforce . But it fixes mine i thought i would share. ray: man that was pissing me off, I was running BF2 @ day one whit a ati card and 1600-1200 aa 2 on agp 850xtpe. now i got a new rig and 4 gen better card and cant do aa . OOO mad . [email protected] looks good but whit aa on 8 its mint. all other setting on. high quality AF on 1600-1200 @ 75 hz ezer on eyes tho


----------



## Krasorias (Oct 22, 2010)

FIRST OFF, I'm really sorry for the bump. I still can't get around so well.

On to the subject, I had the same problem and I looked everywhere for a resolve but with no success.
The thing that resolved my problem was the Terrain quality. Just put it to LOW and you should be OK. You can change everything else by your likings.
I tried every single option separately and found out that this one was the problematic one.
I have read somewhere that the Anisotropic filtering or the Antialiasing could be the problem but I am with 16x AF and I'm not having any problems atm. Dunno about the Antialiasing tho. I can't turn it on in-game.
Re-installing the game and re-patching it didn't work for me.
So after everything I read in forums, nothing helped.
Anyways, I hope I helped someone with this info. :wink:

Sorry again for the huge bump 

Specs:
Pentium Dual-Core E6300 @ 2.80 GHz
nVidia 9800 GT 512 MB - latest drivers (& latest BF2 patch btw)
2 GB RAM


----------

